# The Blessing of the Solemn League and Covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2008)

Please see this post by Edmund Calamy on my blog (if so inclined ):

The Blessing of the Solemn League and Covenant by Edmund Calamy « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 13, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Please see this post by Edmund Calamy on my blog (if so inclined ):
> 
> The Blessing of the Solemn League and Covenant by Edmund Calamy « Reformed Covenanter



Man, how did you get Edmund Calamy to post on your blog?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Please see this post by Edmund Calamy on my blog (if so inclined ):
> ...



 There's ways and means.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2008)

I am surprised Josh has not been on complaining about me using his "if so inclined" line.


----------

